# Japanese spam? Or Chinese or?



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Mods, wake up. There is a bunch of spam on the forums. Maybe Japanese or Chinese, Mandarin, I have no idea, but it isn't any language I am familiar with. I can't be the only one seeing it. Can I?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Mods, wake up.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

This isnt helpful...you have to actually use the report post button as designed.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry I didn't know that.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

justen_m said:


> Sorry I didn't know that.


After 11 years, you never wondered what that icon was for?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> After 11 years, you never wondered what that icon was for?


Uhm, no. <shrug>

[edit] i don't report people, i am not a rat. i believe in free speech far and beyond what the constitution applies to gov't. I want it to apply to forums like this too. yeah, that is a different debate.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

justen_m said:


> Uhm, no. <shrug>
> 
> [edit] i don't report people, i am not a rat. i believe in free speech far and beyond what the constitution applies to gov't. I want it to apply to forums like this too. yeah, that is a different debate.


Than you should consider spam free speech.  (Sorry, just had to go there.) 

All in all, use the report post and all the mods see it. Posting it here and telling them to wake up does not do much for anyone to handle something. Not to mention, we would have no idea where to even look for the posts.

Thanks.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

David Bott said:


> All in all, use the report post and all the mods see it. Posting it here and telling them to wake up does not do much for anyone to handle something. Not to mention, we would have no idea where to even look for the posts.
> 
> Thanks.


I will try to remember to do that in the future. Thanks.

I apologize for my "Wake up" posts. I know you've been woring around the clock lately and I appreciate your efforts. I appolgize to you.


----------

